# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulime arkeologjike

## Eni

Zbulohet skeleti i nje gruaje ilire

Gezim Ashimi Korce 

- Zbulohet ne Tumen ilire (vendvarrim) te Kamenices prane qytetit te Korces, skeleti i nje gruaje se bashku me femijen e saj ne bark. Grupi i arkeologeve ka mbetur i shtangur nga zbulimi i rralle, ende i padegjuar ne Shqiperi, qe nje grua ilire rezulton e varrosur se bashku me femijen ne bark. Antropologu amerikan Tod E Fenten, duke e bere te njohur kete zbulim nga ekrani i nje televizioni lokal, e cilesoi ate teper te vecante dhe me vlera te padiskutueshme arkeologjike. "Ishte dicka qe na habiti, nje varr i nje gruaje te re dhe brenda skeletit te saj u gjend edhe skeleti i nje fetusi prej femije me eshtra te vogla", thote arekologu amerikan. Ai mendon se vdekja e gruas ilire ka ndodhur ndoshta ne muajin e fundit te shtatzanise dhe se ajo shume shpejt do te lindte. Antropologu i njohur amerikan paraqet versionin se gruaja ilire e ka kaluar nje lindje te veshtire ose ka qene e semure. Ai studion mbetjet skeletike te ilireve ne Tume ne Kamenices, ne te cilat analizon moshen, seksin e tyre si dhe ushqimet qe kane perdorur apo shendetin qe kane patur kur kane jetuar. Ne Tumen e Kamenices po kryhen prej tre vitesh germime arkeologjike dhe jane zbuluar deri tani 205 varre, por zbulimi i fundit eshte teper unikal. Megjithese ne kete vendvarrim eshte demtuar gati 70 per qind e Tumes nga piratet e arkeologjise, del se ai perseri ruan vlera te jashtezakonshme.


© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## Eni

Ne afersi te rruges nacionale Korce-Erseke, diku midis fshatrave Kamenice e Mollaj, ne rreze te kodrave te bleruara ndodhet vendvarrimi ilir i njohur me emrin Tuma e Kamenices. Mbi 30 punetore krahu, burra e gra nga fshati me i afert, germojne dheun, pastrojne e transportojne mbeturinat, nderkohe qe specialistet kryejne matjet e tyre dhe i hedhin te dhenat ne leter. Te gjithe duken te bezdisur nga prania e gazetareve, a thua se u intereson dhe jne mberthyer vetem ajo qe zbulojne ne varrezen ilire. U desh ardhja e arkeologut Bejko qe me ne fund te mesohet rreth vlerave te kesaj tume te cilen ai e cileson nje monument arkeologjik. "Kemi filluar pune tre vjet me pare si grupi i arekologjise se shpetimit, Qendra nderkombetare per arkeologjine shqiptare, me mbeshtetjen financiare te "Pakard" e nis rrefimin e tij Bejko. Ai thote se Tuma ilire ka nje diameter 74 metra ne gjatesi dhe 40 metra te gjere, ku punohet ne 3-4 blloqe ose seksione. Tuma konsiderohet ne gjuhen e arkeologeve si nje koder-varr ku varret mbivendosen mbi njeri-tjetrin. "Ky monument arkeologjik reflekton ne menyre me te plote se sa germimet e tjera, nje pjese te jetes shpirterore te komuniteteve te atehershme, te kultures materiale te tyre sepse i shoqeronin te vdekurit me nje takem mortor qe do t'u sherbente sipas konceptit te asaj kohe ne jeten e pertejme", sqaron Bejko. Ai e cileson vendvarrimin ilir si nje tume komplekse per vlerat historike dhe arkeologjike qe ajo ruan.


_© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved  06.06.02_

----------


## Eni

Tuma ilire e Kamenices, ne qytetin e Korces rezulton te jete nje nga vendvarrimet me interesante te zones se Ballkanit, e cila mund te kthehet ne nje qender turistike. Kjo u be e ditur nga nje prej drejtuesve te ekspedites arkeologjike ne Tumen ilire te Kamenices, Lorenc Bejko. "Kjo eshte nje Tume ose kodervarrim kompleks, si nga pikpamja historike, ashtu edhe nga arkitektura", tha arkeologu Bejko, sipas te cilit, gjetja e rralle e skeletit te nje gruaje ilire me skeletin e nje femije ne barkun e saj, ja shton edhe me shume vlerat kesaj qendre arkreologjike. "Gruaja ilire e gjetur ne varr, se bashku me femijen, mendohet te kete qene rreth 20 vjec dhe nga studimet paraprake del se mund te kete vdekur gati 3 mije vjet para eres se re", sqaron Bejko. Por zbulimi ka pasur dje nje zhvillim tjeter interesant. Pas gjetjes se skeletiti te gruas shtatzene, eshte zbuluar skelet burri ne moshe te pjekur. Tuma me diameter 74 metra x 40 metra eshte zbuluar ne rreze te nje kodre, midis fshatrave Kamenice e Mollaj, rreth 3 km. larg Korces dhe gjate tre viteve te germimit ne te jane gjetur deri tani 210 varre. "Ka mjaft te dhena interesante ne kete monument arkeologjik sepse zbulohet nje pjese e jetes shpirterore, materiale, zakonet dhe ritualet e banoreve ilire qe nga shek. X deri ne shekullin e VI para eres se re", thote Bejko. Ekspeditat qe kane filluar tre vjet me pare ne Tumen e Kamenices, kryhen nga Grupi i arkeologjise se shpetimit, Qendra Nderkombetare per arkeologjine shqiptare dhe me mbeshtetjen financiare te organizates "Packard".


_Korrieri, 07/06/2002_

----------


## Eni

Gezim Ashimi Korce 

- "Femija ilir qe nuk u lind para 3 mije vjetesh, doli tani ne drite nga arkeologjia". Njeriu qe flet keshtu eshte Lorenc Bejko, nje nga drejtuesit e ekspedites arkeologjike ne Tumen ilire te Kamenices dhe qe nuk u fsheh kenaqesine, ndonese flet me tone te permbajtura prej profesionisti, per cka eshte arritur te zbulohet pas nje pune kembengulese tre vjecare. Ndersa tregon gjithcka rreth vendvarrimit te lashte ilir, vemendjen e tij e terheq dhe zbulimi i dy varreve te reja, ku dy gra punojne me kujdes per te pastruar skeletet. Behen matjet e kujdesshme, ruhet gjithshka me vlere qe gjendet brenda varreve te rrethuar me gure, pastaj analizohen keto vlera te pacmueshme arkeologjike. Duket se puneve ne Tumen ilire te Kamenices po u vjen fundi dhe Bejko thote se ndoshta ky vendvarrim tani duhet te kthehet ne nje qender te vizitueshme nga turistet, sepse eshte me i rendesishmi ne Shqiperi por edhe ne zonen e Ballkanit.


_© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved  07.06.02_

----------


## Eni

Vendvarrimi ilir prane fshatit Kamenice, i pare me syrin profesional te arkeologut Bejko eshte nje lloj muzeu natyror dhe duhet te trajtohet si i tille. "Ideja jone eshte qe kjo tume ilire te shnderrohet ne nje qender te vizitueshme, si nje nga qendrat arkeologjike me me vlera jo vetem ne zonen e Korces, por edhe ne Shqiperi e me gjere ne Ballkan", thote Bejko. Ai shprehet se jane zbuluar shume Tuma ne Ballkan, por kjo e Kamenices eshte shume komplekse. "Prehistoria ketu eshte shume e pasur", thekson ai dhe perserit se ky muze natyror ia vlen te njihet nga shume vizitore, si vendas dhe te huaj. Interesi qendron dhe tek banoret e fshatrave prane, te cilet mund te perfitojne nga vizitat e qendrimi i turisteve por edhe per qytetin e Korces ne te cilin jane ne funksionim ose do te hapen edhe disa muze te rinj krhas muzeut kombetar te artit mesjetar, shkolles se pare shqipe, muzeut Bratko etj.




© _Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved 06.06.02_

----------


## Eni

Një objekt shumë i lashtë arkeologjik, është zbuluar pasditen e së dielës, në mes të qytetit të Elbasanit, ndërsa një firmë ndërtimi kryente punimet për kanalizimet e reja pranë parkut "Rinia". Ura, me gjatësi prej të paktën 8 metrash dhe gjerësi mbi një metër, i përket periudhës së Bizantit. Mendohet të ketë qenë pjesë e korridorit Egnatia. Por kjo urë antike, e cila mendohet të jetë njëmijëvjeçare është "varrosur" menjëherë, ndërsa pushteti vendor ka qëndruar indiferent dhe nuk ka ndërmarrë asnjë veprim, për ta ruajtur atë zbulim. Edhe pse punonjësit e firmës kanë njoftuar në bashki për urën e zbuluar, supervizorët nuk e kanë marrë nën kontroll situatën. Kështuqë firma ka vazhduar punimet, duke e fundosur sërish zbulimin në pesë metra thellësi, vetëm pak orë më pas. Fotoja është marrë vetëm pak minuta para se të mbyllej kanali. Vetë presidenti i firmës AGED, Edmond Ziu, tregon për gazetën se e kishte parë objektin antik, i cili i ishte dukur mjaft interesant dhe e kishte fotografuar, thjesht si kujtim për veten e tij. Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje, drejtues të projektit dhe të kulturës në bashki, thanë se nuk kishin asnjë informacion për objektin antik i cili u zbulua shumë pranë zyrave të pushtetit vendor. Sokol Radoniqi, shef i Seksionit të Projektimeve tha për "Shekulli"-n se- në raste kur zbulohen objekte të dyshuara si arkeologjike, menjëherë, në bazë të ligjeve në fuqi, lajmërohet Instituti i Monumenteve i cili urdhëron ndërprerjen e punimeve. Z. Radoniqi tha se tre supervizorë kontrollonin projektin por anjë sinjalizim nuk kishte ardhur në bashki prej tyre. 
Në mungesë të specialistëve arkeologjikë, një mjek i apasionuar pas arkeologjisë, tha se kjo urë duhet të jetë e periudhës së Bizantit që daton të paktën 1.000 vjet më parë ose është pjesë e korridorit Egnatia që daton 2300 vjet më parë. Ai shtoi se përjashtohet që vepra e artit të jetë ndërtuar nga italianët pasi në të mungon plotësisht betoni. Rrasat e gurit, të prera në mënyrë artizanale, janë harkuar duke patur në brendësi vetëm horasan në të gjithë gjatësinë e tyre. Mendohet që ura t'i përkasë përroit të Manazderes që është devijuar vite më parë, një km larg urës së lashtë. Ndërsa ish-kryetari i Bashkisë, Engjëll Dakli, ë ka treguar për ekzistencën e një qyteti të nëndheshëm pikërisht në vendin ku sot shtrihen Bulevardi "Qemal Stafa" dhe ngjitur me të, lagjen "Kala". Sipas tij, nën dhe ndodhet një qytet i vogël me banorë autoktonë ku janë zbuluar dhe reliket e disa dyqaneve, kryesisht zejtarie. Ura e gjetur, është pikërisht në vijë të drejtë me këtë pjesë të qytetit. 

Soni Kurani

_Shekulli 25.06.02_

----------


## GL_Branch

* Ekspeditë arkeologjike në tumën ilire të Kamenicës  	* 

Korçë: - Tuma ilire e Kamenicës, një objekt me vlera të rralla arkeologjike që ndodhet në rajonin e Korçës do të jetë objekt i një ekspedite, që pritet të ndërmerret në muajin prill të këtij viti.
Nga gërmimet dhe ekspeditat e kryera vitet e fundit në tumën ilire të Kamenicës, janë zbuluar mbi 400 varre prehistorike me 430 individë brenda tyre dhe skeleti i një gruaje të re me foshnjën e saj në bark. Njëkohësisht nga këto ekspedita janë zbuluar mbi 3 mijë objekte arkeologjike, të cilat janë studiuar me metoda shkencore bashkëkohore që kanë hedhur dritë për ekzistencën dhe mënyrën e jetesës së banorëve ilirë në zonën e Korçës.      

Skënder Aliu, arkeolog dhe ish- drejtor i Muzeut Arkeologjik në Korçë tha se "ky vendvarrim ilir do të vazhdojë të jetë një objekt me interes për kërkime të tjera arkeologjike". Ai theksoi në këtë kuadër ekspeditën që pritet të ndërmerret në mesin e muajit prill, e cila synon të zbulojë objekte të tjera me vlerë në tumën ilire të Kamenicës. 

E Shtune 24 shkurt 2007 (Koha Jone)

----------


## GL_Branch

*Nga epoka e bronzit, tek arti bashkëkohor*

Alma Mile
16-03-2007 (shekulli)

* 
Muzeu privat*

Rreth 3500 piktura dhe objekte arkeologjike ilire, që i takojnë shek XIV para Krishtit - VI pas Krishtit, janë pjesë e fondit të Muzeut "Mezuraj". I pari muze privat arti, i këtij lloji në Shqipëri. "Më në fund edhe Shqipëria ka një muze privat të artit, ndonëse vonë. Ky muze me numrin 1 (një) të licensës, pritet të jetë me dy qendra, ku përveç hapësirës, ku janë ekspozuar aktualisht pikturat dhe objektet, muzeut do t'i shtohet edhe një sipërfaqe tjetër e konsiderueshme", - u shpreh Moikom Zeqo.

Sipas Zeqos, çdonjëra prej pikturave, objekteve arkeologjike apo edhe skulpturave u ble sipas ligjit dhe u regjistrua në Qendrën Kombëtare të Inventarizimit të Pasurive Kulturore. Ndërsa pronari i këtij muzeu, Eduart Mezuraj, u shpreh se nisma për krijimin e këtij muzeu ka më shumë se 10 vjet që ka nisur. Mësohet se në fondin e muzeut bëjnë pjesë vepra të piktorëve më në zë të artit bashkëkohor shqiptar, si Gazmend Leka, Ismail Lulani e Artur Muharremi. Por nuk mungon edhe babai i pikturës, Kolë Idromeno, nga i cili disponohet një portret në vaj i At Shtjefën Gjeçovit, që i përket vitit 1929. Sipas Mezurajt, veprat që blihen për të qenë pjesë e fondit, përzgjidhen nga një bord artistësh. Për të vizituar këtë muze, i cili ndodhet pranë godinës së Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, publiku duhet të presë një biletë me një çmim simbolik, ndërsa nxënësit dhe studentët mund të hyjnë falas.

----------


## nikas

Ne vendin e quajtur Shëngjin duket një si rreth me diametër 5 km. Nuk e kam studiuar shume por megjithatë mu duk i veçante. Ka  një diametër fiks 5 km. Kështu qe edhe po te jete e bere nga njeriu duhet te ketë qen ndonjë fortese qyteti. N.q.se është natyrore vetëm asteroidet mund te krijojnë diçka kaq te rrumbullaket. Vullkanet zor se e bëjnë një diçka te tille. Mendova edhe versionin tjetër se mos imazhet e sateliti krijojnë diçka qe quhet lapses (një poze mbi tjetrën) por edhe satelite te tjerë japin pothuajse te njëjtën gjë. Mund ta shikoni pak edhe me google-earth (profesionalen)
Herën e fundit qe ajo pjese ka qene mbi toke i bie te paktën 6-7,000 b.c

Edhe mos te dëgjojë Atlantis prap :kryqezohen:  e...........

----------


## Qerim

http://byzantinesacredart.com/blog/2...hristians.html

Zbulohet nje kishe e shek te IV ne Serbi.

----------


## BARAT

> http://byzantinesacredart.com/blog/2...hristians.html
> 
> Zbulohet nje kishe e shek te IV ne Serbi.



pjese nga shkrimi i mesiperm:
_The Mediana locality is the site of imperial estate of Constantine the Great, Byzantine emperor and the founder of the city of Constantinople named after him, who was born in Serbian city of Nis (Naissus). This is the second important discovery at the same site, after another early Christian church from the beginning of 4th century was found only eight meters further. According to the experts, the discovery of two early Christian churches in such close proximity is the first in the Balkans and perhaps even in the wider region._

Serbet erdhen aty nga shekulli i VI, ndersa Nishi Dardan ishte serb qe ne shekullin e IV?

LOOOOOOL

Keta kane devijime mendore, se nuk e kuptoj se kush eshte ai historian apo arkeolog qe i beson keto pallavra.

----------


## BARAT

mire qe vjen greku nga amerika te zbuloje ketu se do ishim shuar fare  :buzeqeshje: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zbulohet në Lofkënd varri më i hershëm 3200 vjeçar*
_
08/07/2007  
Zbulimi arkeologjik në fshaitn Lofkënd të rrethit Mallakastër
Zbulohet varri më i hershëm në Shqipëri_

Zbulimi është bërë në nekropolin e Lofkëndit në rrethin e Mallakastrës.

Ky zbulim është bërë i mundur pas një pune të bërë nga ekspedita e arkeologëve. Ajo është një bashkëpunim i "Cotsen Institut", Universiteti i Kalifornisë në Los Anxhelos në SHBA me Institutin arkeologjik të Akademisë së Shkencave si dhe qendrës Ndërkombëtare për Arkeologjinë.

Varri i zbuluar, është pjesë përbërëse e 94 të tillëve që ndodhen në këtë tumë.

Për zbulimin e tij gërmimet kanë filluar që nga viti i kaluar nga

e njëjta ekspeditë. Varri ndodhet në qendër të tumës, e cila për arsye gërmimesh është ndarë në katër sektorë.

Ai daton sipas arkeologëve dhe profesorit Xhon Papadhopulo, në vitet 1100 deri në vitet 600 para erës sonë.

"Por mundet shprehet Papadhopulos që të datoj edhe në vitin 1200 para erës sonë".

Ai është një varr i shumëfishtë duke pasur brenda tij deri në shtatë nivele skeletesh. Ndërsa në nivele të caktuara janë gjetur edhe skelete që i përkisnin kafshëve.

I kemi filluar gërmimet në këtë varr qendror që për nga lloji i varrimeve është i veçantë dhe i vetmi i zbuluar deri tani", tha profesori i universitetit të Los Anxhelosit në SHBA, Xhon Papadhopulo ndërsa këtë sezon gërmimesh arritëm që të gjejmë nivele të tjera skeletesh. Ato dhe gjetjet janë tashmë objekt studimi. Në këtë tumë janë gjetur 144 skelete njerëzish, kur numri i varreve është 96. Sipas meje në këtë tumë tepër të dukshme janë kryer dhe varrime të njerëzve të sjellë nga varre të tjera. Kjo vërehet nga mënyra e vendosjes së skeleteve të mbledhura. E para dhe më e rëndësishmja, theksoi ai është mënyra e vendosjes së skeleteve. Ne po vazhdojmë gërmimet dhe kemi arritur deri në nivelin me katër deri në pesë persona në këtë varr qendror të shumëfishtë", shprehet Papadhopulo.

E veçanta e këtij varri është edhe gjetja brenda tij e elementëve si zbukurime, emblema prej hekuri dhe bronzi etj.

Interesante e bënë këtë varr dhe gjetja e skeleteve të kafshëve.

Asistente kërkuese në këtë ekspeditë Esmeralda Agolli thotë se zbulimi është tepër i veçantë.

Sipas saj varri i përket periudhës së bronzit të vonë.

"Kemi gjetur mjaft objekte zbukurimi brenda varreve të tumës. Ndërsa kemi një projekt për të nisur në vazhdim për studimin e gjithë zonës, për të nxjerrë mënyrën e jetesës kulturën dhe zakonet e banorëve, cilët ishin ata dhe si banonin", përfundoi ajo.

Në këtë ekspeditë janë emrat më të spikatur të arkeologjisë si Xhon Papadhopulo, Sara Morris, e Lorenc Bejko.

Në këtë tumë tepër të veçantë janë gjetur përveç 140 skeleteve për të cilët ka filluar studimi edhe objekte zbukurimi gjilpëra, fibula etj, që janë vendosur tani në një nga sallat e dhomës arkeologjike në muzeun e Apolonisë.

*Irena Mërtiri - gazeta metropol*

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

v f l p.

edhe moikomi është komunistë edhe me mëndje të kalbur!jashtë komunistat tradhëtare edhe anti shqiptarë nga arkeologjia shqiptare....pasi injoranca e tyre dëmton kombin................reforma në çështjen histrike arkeologjike........sepse profesorve të komunizmit ju është kalbur truri i ndyrë karrieristë

NDERIME PËR DHIMITËR PILIKËN....I CILI JU NXORRI BOJËN KARRAGJOZËVE DOKTORRË PROFESORË SHQIPTARË.

RESPEKTE PËR ELENA KOCAQIN.............NJËSHEN E SHKENCËS SHQIPTAR SOTË !.

----------

